# My budgie has 50% of his tail feathers ripped off



## KiwwiTheBudgie (May 16, 2018)

Hello.

I got a dilute budgie about a month ago, and we really bonded. My 10 year old brother was mad at me today (a few hours ago to be precise), and at the time, my budgie was on my shoulder. I turned around, and my brother, behind me, hit the parrot with his sweatshirt (I don't know if he wanted to hit me or the bird honestly) and by doing that, he ripped off like 10 tail-feathers from my budgie. Now his tail is very short, and I don't know if that will pose problems for my budgie until his feathers grow back.

Please reply


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums, 

I'm sorry that this happened to your budgie. 

However, you need to be sure that your brother understands that animals are innocent creatures and never deserve to be punished in lieu of their owners. Additionally, budgies are very fragile birds that can be killed even by "swatting" at them. You need to get your parents to explain this to him if he doesn't listen to you. You are very fortunate that his tail feathers are the only thing that were damaged. Budgies can eject their tail feathers when they feel intense stress; a fast-moving sweater sleeve mimics the movements of a predator and caused him to eject his tail feathers. 

He may be off balance for a few days as he adjusts. He will be very stressed right now. Be sure to monitor him closely to ensure that he was not harmed in any other way. If he does seem unnaturally dazed, lethargic, etc. then you need to take him to an avian vet right away. 

You need to consider housing your budgie in a safer environment where your brother doesn't have access to your bird. 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and stickies, as they include all the information needed for you to stay updated on the very best of budgie care practices. :thumbsup:

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Please keep us posted on how your budgie is doing! We hope to meet him soon hoto: 

Best wishes! :wave:


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

You've been given great advice. One thing I have noticed in the past when my birds have lost their tail feathers is that it affects their flying quite a bit. Just something to keep in mind, if you're bird is flighted he might start crashing a lot, and not be able to fly very far.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I’m disturbed to hear that this happened. Please either sit your brother down and have a serious talk with him when he’s in a receptive mood, or have a parent who he will listen to, talk to him about the value of life.. that humans aren’t the only ones who’s lives mean anything. Animals are to be respected as well. Budgies are so delicate, and his anger toward you could have meant the unfortunate death of an innocent animal. 

Birds will sometimes ‘blow’ their partial or entire tail and or some flight feathers in severe panic situations, much in the way a lizard will let go of the end of it’s tail when faced with a predator.

Keep him quiet away from a lot of activity for a little while, as he might be extra skittish after the incident. Also, in several weeks as his new feathers grow in, be sure to take care that he doesn’t have a scare again, as the larger growing feathers are susceptible to breakage and blood loss when they have a blood supply while they’re growing in. Good to have a night light by the cage, or not have pure darkness during sleeping hours. Best wishes.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

As the others have indicated, your brother needs to understand the delicacy of these tiny animals and recognize that he could easily have killed the budgie by his actions. 
Please talk with your parents and have them ensure nothing like this ever happens again.

With regard to your budgie's health and well-being, the loss of the tail feathers may well affect his balance and ability to fly until the new feathers grow in. Give him egg food, which is high in protein, two or three times a week until the new feathers are in, then reduce it back to once a week.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

